# 2 Bedroom Flat rental | Mid, Low-mid range



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Experts, Seniors,

We are a nuclear family with one 11 yr old son.
What rental should I expect for a 2 bedroom flat in a mid, low-mid range location in Singapore?
Would amenities be good ... please mention what typical problems one has in such accommodation.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

2-bedroom HDB (government flats, simple but usually good location) S$2000-3000/month, the same as private Condo (better amenities, often less convenient location) S$3000-5000/month.


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

beppi said:


> 2-bedroom HDB (government flats, simple but usually good location) S$2000-3000/month, the same as private Condo (better amenities, often less convenient location) S$3000-5000/month.


Furnished or unfurnished?
How much commuting time to CDB from the HDB location mentioned above?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Most apartments in Singapore are rented out furnished or partially furnished. The quality of the furniture, especially at the lower price range, is bad.
HDBs exist almost anywhere on the island. For commuting times you can consult gothere.sg.


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

beppi said:


> Most apartments in Singapore are rented out furnished or partially furnished. The quality of the furniture, especially at the lower price range, is bad.
> HDBs exist almost anywhere on the island. For commuting times you can consult gothere.sg.


Thanks for the prompt replies. On another note, how does Singapore compare with Germany? Value your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore is easier, in terms of language and culture, for all Asians and most non-German-speakers. It is very well organised (especially public services) and things just work.
Germany, as a much bigger country, has more variety, more opportunities, but can be confusing. You have to figure out everything by yourself - and for a foreigner, this is difficult! Germany also is cheaper and offers things like a countryside and nature, which Singapore lacks almost entirely.
I personally prefer to work with (generally pragmatic) Singaporeans rather than Germans (which are too individualistic, opinionated and perfectionist to achieve anything quickly or cheaply).


----------



## purposefulplaysg (Apr 23, 2014)

A 2 bedroom flat -- i suppose you mean a HDB flat (public housing?). 

Any particular areas that you are looking at? The rent often depends on the geographic location that you are looking at. 

The median rental prices for HDB flats can be found in the blog in my profile, so you can compare..


----------

